# Relocation costs from South Africa to Australia



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure if this is already a topic.

Does anyone have experience with international relocation to Australia?
It doesn't necessarily have to be from South Africa.

My guess is, that moving internationally would have similar requirements from most places.

I'd be grateful for any tips. Thank you


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Philip,

It all depends on what you relocate. When my sister and her fam moved to Melbourne they had a 80 foot container with all their furniture. that was pricey.

When I moved to Sydney I sent a few bags of clothing unaccompanied luggage which was very cheap.. I sold all my furniture prior to leaving SA.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

winikd said:


> they had a 80 foot container with all their furniture. that was pricey.
> SA.


Thank you winikd for your reply.
Do you know the name of the shipping company your sister used?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

philipg said:


> Thank you winikd for your reply.
> Do you know the name of the shipping company your sister used?


Hi Philip,

They used Baileys Worldwide Removals. They said they werent the cheapest but they are well known and their service was brilliant.

My brother in law said it was around R75k for a 40 foot container.

Hope this helps,
Dylan


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Dylan

I appreciate your reply and information

Philip


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's an update.

A couple of removalist companies provided quotes that amounted to around ZAR28,000 for a queen bed, some personal items, all the items in a lounge room and a few kitchen items.

We figured we could buy all that here in Australia for less money, even factoring the exchange rate. ZAR9 to AUD1.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

hmmm it totally depends if you want quality stuff or very cheap stuff. I bought a bed base and a mattress and it was $1300 alone. Kitchen stuff is also very expensive.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Mark can a policeman be witness to my statutory declaration?


----------

